# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  什 么 我 得 到 代 一 膝 部 跳 舞

## heartfelty

什 么 我 得 到 代 一 膝 部 跳 舞 
一 朋 友 我 的 看 见 一 滴 的 眼 泪 
在 我 的 面 颊 当 我 的 悲 伤 的 命 运 近  
打 中 在  我 的 行 为 当 我 屈 从 到 一 跳 舞 
请， 我 乞 讨， 给 我 一 机 会 
我 饶 恕 你 三 倍  
今 时 间 我 没 有 长 久 好 的 
 没 有 更 多 的 名 字 想 象 的 情 人 或 甜  
因 为 你 欺 骗 在 我 由 于 免 罚 
ShengHuo  
cc: go figure out!  ::

----------


## heartfelty

WHAT I GOT FOR ONE LAP DANCE
A friend of mine saw a drop of tear
On my cheek as my sad fate drew near
Caught in my act as I succumbed to a  dance
Please, I begged, give me a chance
I  had forgiven you thrice
This time I shall no longer be nice
No  more names like sweetheart or sweetie
Because you cheat on me with impunity

----------


## MetalPoki

> 什 么 我 得 到 代 一 膝 部 跳 舞 
> 一 朋 友 我 的 看 见 一 滴 的 眼 泪 
> 在 我 的 面 颊 当 我 的 悲 伤 的 命 运 近  
> 打 中 在  我 的 行 为 当 我 屈 从 到 一 跳 舞 
> 请， 我 乞 讨， 给 我 一 机 会 
> 我 饶 恕 你 三 倍  
> 今 时 间 我 没 有 长 久 好 的 
>  没 有 更 多 的 名 字 想 象 的 情 人 或 甜  
> 因 为 你 欺 骗 在 我 由 于 免 罚 
> ...

 did u translate this from google translator? sounds wrong when u read it in chinese

----------


## Ashlee

the Chinese version is wrong..........
same as Metalpoki's question, did u translate it by google?

----------

